# Merf



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Jun 5, 2014)

For those of you in the Dallas Metro area, Christ Covenant Reformed Presbyterian Church will be hosting Rev. Victor Atallah, director of Middle East Reformed Fellowship, tonight as he delivers a lecture titled, "What the Media does not Tell You" concerning religion and strife in the Middle East. Come at 6:30 for snacks or at 7:00 for the lecture. Visit our website for address and directions (see my signature).


----------

